# Rigs 09/19 - 09/20



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

301bllc and I hit the rigs in his 31 cape horn. We left out of Destin around 0830 and made bait easy. I'm jealous of you Destin guys, bait has been so inconsistent out of Pensacola this year. 

Anyhow, on the way out we ran across a nice rip with sticks, logs, some grass etc in about 450ft south of Navarre. I really wanted to fish it as it had tons and tons of flyers on it but with everything still stowed away and early in the trip we decided to just run it a bit and look for dolphin and we ended up with a few decent fish. 

The rest of the ride out was rather uneventful. 

The first rig was in green water. I did a couple of passes around it looking for fish or bait but didn't see anything that made me want to stay and fish. 

The next rig was in blue water. Lots of small tunas and small hardtails around and I marked a few schools of tuna down about 250'. I put out a spread, really in hopes of a marlin while we waited for the evening tuna bite. After a couple of laps the yellowfin started feeding so we switched gears and tuna fished. We got our two man limit of six fish in about 2.5hrs. They were chewing! All fish were schoolies of about 50-70lbs. 

We headed to the steps and drifted for swords all night, only managed a hammerhead. Pulled back into Destin pass around 0930. Great easy trip!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

great report! What rigs were yo fishing? Marlin, ram, beer can?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Realtor said:


> great report! What rigs were yo fishing? Marlin, ram, beer can?


Yeah, we stayed in the ghetto.


----------



## jwmd2010 (Oct 26, 2015)

Awesome trip!

When you say switched gears for tuna fishing does that man changed to chunking?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

jwmd2010 said:


> Awesome trip!
> 
> When you say switched gears for tuna fishing does that man changed to chunking?


Live baited.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang what a load brother!!! Great day!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great report, thanks for sharing!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn. Great.
Whyme


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Live baited.


 
when you "live bait" do you simply free line it off the boat, or do you try and get it deep, with a sinker??


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Realtor said:


> when you "live bait" do you simply free line it off the boat, or do you try and get it deep, with a sinker??


Depends. This time the fish were actively feeding on the surface so we fished on the surface. They were picky and we had to drop down the 50lb fluro from 80lb and small hooks. 

On a side note, in open water, I ALWAYS drop a.bait down abo it 150ft if I find something large floating. I've caught a surprising number of good dolphin deep below large floating objects.


----------

